# Probleme mit Eclipse/JBoss



## Frank (12. Jul 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe von einem Freund ein Javaprojekt bekommen.
ich habe versucht, das mit JBoss hochzuladen, aber es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: LogikBean not bound
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:254)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:295)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:247)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:193)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JBossSecurityMgrRealm.invoke(JBossSecurityMgrRealm.java:220)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.CertificatesValve.invoke(CertificatesValve.java:246)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc4.statistics.ContainerStatsValve.invoke(ContainerStatsValve.java:76)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.invoke(StandardContext.java:2417)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:180)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorDispatcherValve.invoke(ErrorDispatcherValve.java:171)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:172)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:65)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:577)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:174)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:197)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:781)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:549)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:605)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:677)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)


root cause 

javax.servlet.ServletException: LogikBean not bound
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:536)
	at org.apache.jsp.ma_verwalten_jsp._jspService(ma_verwalten_jsp.java:321)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:137)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:210)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:295)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:247)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:193)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JBossSecurityMgrRealm.invoke(JBossSecurityMgrRealm.java:220)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.CertificatesValve.invoke(CertificatesValve.java:246)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc4.statistics.ContainerStatsValve.invoke(ContainerStatsValve.java:76)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.invoke(StandardContext.java:2417)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:180)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorDispatcherValve.invoke(ErrorDispatcherValve.java:171)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:172)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:65)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:577)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:174)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:197)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:781)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:549)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:605)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:677)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)
```

Dieses "LogikBean" stellt eine Verbindung zu einer SQL Datenbank her.
Aber was heisst "not bound"?
Eclipse zeigt beim deployed keine Fehlermeldung an.

Danke im voraus!

Frank


----------



## nollario (13. Jul 2004)

wie hast du die "LogikBean" deployed? In einem jar? Sind die nötigen deployment Deskriptoren drin (also ejb-jar und jboss.xml)? Welche JBoss Version? Gab es nur während des Aufrufs den Fehler oder auch schon während des Deployens?


----------



## Frank (13. Jul 2004)

*g* ist immer das gleiche.
Erst suche ich stundenlang nach dem Fehler...dann poste ich hier, dann suche ich weiter und plötzlich funktioniert es  :roll: 

Ich hab den ganze JBoss Deployordner leer geräumt und alle Tabelle im SQL gelöscht.
Dann hat es funktioniert. Es gab wohl noch eine alte Tabelle mit dem gleichen Namen...
(ist jetzt meine Vermutung).
Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## nollario (14. Jul 2004)

na wenns das mal war.... ;-)


----------



## Frank (20. Jul 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe nochmal ein kleines Problem.

In welcher Datei wird den bei einem Eclipse Web Project festgelegt,
wie die .war Datei heisst, die dann in JBOSS deployed wird?


----------



## Pulpapex (10. Aug 2004)

Wenn du das War in einem Ear deployst, kannst du den Web-Kontext in der _application.xml_ angeben.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF8"?>

<!DOCTYPE application PUBLIC 
	'-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD J2EE Application 1.3//EN' 
	'http://java.sun.com/dtd/application_1_3.dtd'>

<application>
	<module>
		<web>
			<web-uri>webapp.war</web-uri>
			<context-root>webapp</context-root>
		</web>
	</module>
</application>
```

Wird das War direkt deployt, verwendet JBoss den War-Dateinamen als Kontextnamen. 
Ich weiss es nicht genau, aber vielleicht kann man den Kontext auch in einem Deployment Descriptor in der War-Datei angeben, _web.xml_ oder _jboss-web.xml_. Musst mal nachgucken.


Gruß
Pulpapex


----------



## achtim (21. Sep 2004)

Hallo ich habe auch noch eine Frage in diesem Zusammenhang:
wie kann ich aus meinem eclipse-projekt (ejb-module + web-module) am einfachsten und schnellsten ein EAR-file im JBoss deployen?!
thx


----------

